# Any suggestions??? Need a good CCW pistol.



## OneSeventy

I live in the great state of Arizona where we can carry and without a license. I want to buy a good carry gun for myself and my wife that has the following characteristics:


Semi-automatic
.380 caliber
Inexpensive ($400 absolute max)
Good make and model known for its reputation
Small, something that could fit into my jean pocket even with a holster
The higher capacity the better
Durable, I want this gun to last me a lifetime
Cute, my wife is going to use it after all...

If you have any ideas, I appreciate them.


----------



## Bisley

OneSeventy said:


> I live in the great state of Arizona where we can carry and without a license. I want to buy a good carry gun for myself and my wife that has the following characteristics:
> 
> 
> Semi-automatic
> .380 caliber
> Inexpensive ($400 absolute max)
> Good make and model known for its reputation
> Small, something that could fit into my jean pocket even with a holster
> The higher capacity the better
> Durable, I want this gun to last me a lifetime
> Cute, my wife is going to use it after all...
> 
> If you have any ideas, I appreciate them.


In my opinion, .380 is not a great self-defense choice. I have one, a Ruger LCP, and I pocket carry it a lot during the hot months, but I understand that it's limitations are many. The .380, in a lightweight pocket pistol is a handful to shoot, without delivering very much punch on the other end, compared to a regular 9mm (9x19=9mm Luger). Many new shooters buy it in one of the Walther PPK clones, like the Bersa, and they like them pretty well because the platform is substantial enough to dampen the recoil a little, and the sighting radius is sufficient to allow a new shooter to hit a target at 7 yards with some consistency. But, most experienced shooters will tell you that the platform is too large for such an anemic chambering.

Your better choice for self defense is the 9mm, but unless you have big pockets, there are few that can be carried without printing significantly in a normal pants pocket. If you wear loose khakis or cargo type shorts, you could probably carry a Kahr PM-9 OK. It is an excellent subcompact polymer framed, single-stack pistol. The all steel version is the MK-9, also a very good pistol, with slightly less perceived recoil, due to the extra weight. The Walther PPS is another good choice.

As for something your wife will enjoy...who can say? A woman who has been desensitized to the noise, smell, and recoil of shooting a center fire handgun will usually shoot at least as well as a man, and enjoy it just as much. But anyone who is totally uninitiated can have an unpleasant first experience that will keep them from enjoying shooting or ever becoming very good at it.

For that reason, it is nearly always better for a new shooter to start with a larger, heavier platform, use very good ear protection, and have a proper grip and stance. These things help a new shooter enjoy shooting and improve rapidly, whereas a smaller platform may actually hurt a little, to a person who has not been desensitized.


----------



## SigP229R

Bersa Thunder 380 , I have never heard any complaints on them. Check with the guys on Bersa Chat.


----------



## wishIhada5.0

I would go with a kel-tec p3at, ruger lcp, or the new diamondback db380....if you wanna up the threshold of your budget a sig p238 trumps them all (if you can deal with a manual safety/single action)


----------



## MitchellB

Most people advocate not going any less power than a 9mm luger or .38 special as a minimum for self-defense. (That would leave out your .380 choice) Smaller/lighter guns are easier to conceal and carry, but have a shorter sight radius and recoil harder than the same caliber in a heavier weapon. You’ll have to find a size/weight/caliber compromise that you and your wife can each live with on a daily carry basis. I would suggest both of you going to a range to shoot as many different pistols as possible and do not exclude revolvers from your search. Handle as many as possible in the stores to see what fits your hands. When you each decide what you like, buy a gun for each of you. You will probably find that what feels good to her hands will not feel as good to you. A CCW is a very personal thing and one size/brand does not fit all. I would also suggest taking class or doing some serious research into carrying a weapon. While it is our right to own and carry a gun, it is also a huge responsibility that can result in some serious liabilities if any laws are broken by mistake. Ignorance of the law is not a defense in court. Once the bullet leaves the barrel, it cannot be taken back. Personally, I chose a Kel-Tec PF9 that I carry most of the time, but I do not have a problem with the excessive recoil of a small lightweight gun. I also have snub nose revolvers (.38 & .44) and full a size 9mm pistol I alternate with.


----------



## SFC

I hate this question, due to the fact you are the only one that can make this decission. What ever weapon feel's the most comfortable in your hand with the satifaction of knowing that this weapon is the firearn of choice to protect your life. I love the Sig, hate the price, Love the price on a Glock, but jthe Glock just does not feel right to me. I agree on the .380 by MitchellB and Bisley not a good choice for a primary defensive weapon, maybe a pocket gun as a back up if needed.


----------



## R.Ph. 380

SigP229R said:


> Bersa Thunder 380 , I have never heard any complaints on them. Check with the guys on Bersa Chat.


Another vote for Bersa Thunder. Lifetime guarantee.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf

OneSeventy said:


> I live in the great state of Arizona where we can carry and without a license. I want to buy a good carry gun for myself and my wife that has the following characteristics:
> 
> 
> Semi-automatic
> .380 caliber
> Inexpensive ($400 absolute max)
> Good make and model known for its reputation
> Small, something that could fit into my jean pocket even with a holster
> The higher capacity the better
> Durable, I want this gun to last me a lifetime
> Cute, my wife is going to use it after all...
> 
> If you have any ideas, I appreciate them.


You totally lost me at .380(9mm Short). I would only possibly use that caliber as a BUG and probably not even then.


----------



## ozzy

I'll just tell you what I carry just for example. I carry a S&W BG .380 in a pocket holster in the summer months because it get well over 100*. During the winter months I carry a Taurus PT140. I sometimes carry both in the winter.


----------



## chessail77

Two good choices that fit would be the Ruger LCP and the Bersa CC.......


----------



## Packard

Kel-tec PF9. It meets all your requirements but one: the caliber, which is in 9MM.

Buy current production only. Early production had some problems, but current production is reputed to be very reliable.


----------



## 8Eric6

Packard said:


> Kel-tec PF9. It meets all your requirements but one: the caliber, which is in 9MM.
> 
> Buy current production only. Early production had some problems, but current production is reputed to be very reliable.


 .+1


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Bisley said:


> ..._t is nearly always better for a new shooter to start with a larger, heavier platform, use very good ear protection, and have a proper grip and stance. These things help a new shooter enjoy shooting and improve rapidly, whereas a smaller platform may actually hurt a little, to a person who has not been desensitized._


_
*Amen! *

The smaller the pistol, the harder it is to make effective hits.
Yet the smaller the cartridge, the more the most-effective-possible hits are necessary.

*It is almost impossible to learn to shoot effectively with a small pistol.*

Conversely, it is not as difficult as you might think, to successfully conceal a large, easy-to-shoot pistol._


----------



## Packard

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Amen! *
> 
> The smaller the pistol, the harder it is to make effective hits.
> Yet the smaller the cartridge, the more the most-effective-possible hits are necessary.
> 
> *It is almost impossible to learn to shoot effectively with a small pistol.*
> 
> Conversely, it is not as difficult as you might think, to successfully conceal a large, easy-to-shoot pistol.


I would agree. My first CCW was a 1911 Government Model (I shot target with a .38 S & W with a 4" barrel). I was OK with the 1911 in a pancake holster under a sports jacket, sweater or sweatshirt. I shot the 1911 very well.

I replaced it with a STAR PD, a slightly downsized alloy 1911. It was the smallest and lightest of its type at the time. I found it much more difficult and much less fun to shoot. I traded it in on a 1911 Stainless Steel Gold Cup--the weapon I shot the very best.

Inside the waist band, the 1911 carries very flat and is not bad to conceal.

I would always make as a first recommendation a .357 in 4" to 6" barrel. The beginner can shoot target wadcutters which have a very light recoil, then progress up to .38 special jacketed hollow points, and then go to the .357 when they feel up to it. As a "house gun" the revolver is excellent. High quality revolvers remain the most reliable handguns available, and the easiest to learn to shoot as they usually have an excellent trigger, good sights, and an appropriate weight (steel weapons only).


----------



## HK Dan

Nam this quote: "Son, get rid of that nickel plated sissy gun and git yourself a GLOCK...." (Applies to this post too...) LOL


----------



## OneSeventy

HK Dan said:


> Nam this quote: "Son, get rid of that nickel plated sissy gun and git yourself a GLOCK...." (Applies to this post too...) LOL


Tommy Lee Jones in US marshalls right?


----------



## Kharuger

Here's my most frequent carry gun... Ruger LCP w/ 10-rd. ProMag (10+1 capacity)

I usually carry it in a cheap IWB holster covered by an untucked shirt... It only weighs 14oz. loaded!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*Kharuger*;

I strongly suggest that you stop carrying that pistol in your pocket without a pocket holster.
The position it takes in your pocket is a dangerous one, menacing not only anyone who is standing behind you, but also yourself as you grab for it.

The reason for a pocket holster is to force the gun to stay in the same, upright, easy-to-grasp position all of the time.
A smooth, quick, effective presentation depends not only upon the gun always being in the same place and in the same orientation, but also being in a position that precludes any chance of a fumble when you reach for it in an emergency.

It is better to always carry a specific gun in the same place, rather than at your waist one day, and in your pocket the next.
Choose one position, always carry it there, and practice grabbing it smoothly and quickly.

A cargo pocket, down on your leg, is a difficult place to access when you're in danger and in a hurry.
Using a pocket holster, you could carry that small gun in the ordinary front pocket of any pants, and it would be immediately at hand.

A waistband holster should raise the pistol up high enough that its entire grip area is fully exposed to your grasping fingers.
The holster in your photo buries the pistol down too deeply, in my estimation, making it more difficult than necessary to wrap your fingers around it.

These are just suggestions, but you may find them useful.


----------



## denner

Bersa Thunder


----------



## Packard

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Kharuger*;
> 
> ...It is better to always carry a specific gun in the same place, rather than at your waist one day, and in your pocket the next.
> Choose one position, always carry it there, and practice grabbing it smoothly and quickly.
> ...


I agree. I've heard this referred to as a "split reflex". The first time I read about it was in reference to bicycle hand brakes. Some bikes with drop handlebars had a brake lever in the conventional spot plus another one on the top of the bar where it could be reached without dropping down to the "drop" position. They ran tests on response time and those with the extra set of brakes had signicantly longer response times as the brain was trying to decide which lever to pull. This result even though the brake levers were closer to the hands on the bikes with two sets of levers. The brain took longer than the hands took.

So always carry in the same place and position the gun in the same manner for the quickest and safest draw.


----------



## quigley

Ruger TCR (.38+p or .357) of S&W air-weight .38+p w/ [158 HPSWC] and remember - location - location - location (it's always more important where you put it than what you put there)
First time your auto jams your heart will break, your stomach will churn and you just might get your clock cleaned!


----------



## johna91374

I'm going to recommend the Ruger LCP. I've owned and fired a lot of small guns but the little LCP is really pretty easy to shoot and surprisingly accurate. Loaded with .380 critical defense ammo even my GF can put 7 rounds in a 10 inch target at 21 ft and she has shot three guns in her life. .380 has more than enough stopping power if you do your job. It's illegal here in IL to CC but when I'm home or at my business I carry my Sig 226 and my GF has the LCP in a pocket holster.

The only down side to carrying one of these small guns is they don't have the intimidation factor of something larger. I know of a couple of instances where simply drawing the gun changed the BG's mind and they ran off with their tales between their legs with no shots fired. I wonder how intimidated an uneducated BG would be of a LCP. Lets face it... Someone points a 1911, a full sized Sig or large frame revolver at you the message is pretty clear...............


----------



## denner

Beretta "Nano" or reffered to as the Banano or the Berglock. Due out in October.


----------



## hideit

actually, i am thinking of getting a keltec P32
basically the smallest lightest semiauto available
moving to florida in the near future so i want something light for those light weight pants in the heat
owned the ruger LCP, sold it
i love the Sig 238 A LOT
then i found the kahr CM9 and it is the same size as the 380's and fell in love with it 
my wife said it really felt good in her hand too


----------



## Steve M1911A1

hideit said:


> actually, i am thinking of getting a keltec P32...


The P3AT is just as small, and a tiny bit more effective (I believe).


----------



## hideit

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The P3AT is just as small, and a tiny bit more effective (I believe).


that a good response Steve - 
for "a tiny bit" seems that the 32 isn't a bad decision over the two
like i said - owned a 380 and sold it
my buddy and i really didn't like shooting it at the range so in order to become a better shot, and like practicing more, i am going to try the 32


----------



## dondavis3

For me I carry a Ruger LC9 for a pocket gun.










Small on belt / holster carry Sig P239










Larger belt / holster carry Sig P220 or Kimber in .45 cal.



















My point being that in order to carry small ... you used to have to go .380 cal.

Not any more .. so why would you?

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...And, as Don already knows, I carry something very small that has a huge hole in its front end: The AMT .45 Backup.
It's not much bigger than a P3AT (although it is thicker), and it reliably allows me six accurate .45 ACP shots.


----------



## punkybrewster1526

The 'lil Kel Tec nine mm will do ya just fine. Small, light, dependable.


----------



## dondavis3

@ Steve M1911A1

I just bought a Sig P220 Compact in .45 .

I got it 2 weeks ago and plan to carry it in a belt holster.










It's kinda heavy, but very accurate and easy to shoot.

I did the unthinkable Steve ... I converted it from SOA to DA/SA :smt083

I know, I know .... some of us will never learn. :anim_lol:

But I used to DA/SA platform and most of my carry guns are DA/SA.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Well, Don, the important words are "accurate and easy to shoot."
If you can consistently make the transition from one form of trigger action to the other, and stay on target while doing it, you'll be OK.
Practice, man, practice.


----------



## Holly

BODYGUARD 380 - Smith & Wesson

I should have read the rest of the replies, but I didn't. Apologies if this information was already offered. Just click the link above.


----------

